# Stretching before exercise reduces efficiency



## twilyth (Aug 22, 2011)

When I used to work out, I got so incredibly fucking sick of people telling me I needed to stretch.  Bullshit.  I never stretched and never had a problem.  There are some other popular myths I'd take issue with, but I'll limit myself to this one for today.

In un-trained runners, *static* stretching decreased efficiency and performance.

However in a follow-up study using trained runners, there was no effect on either efficiency or performance and did increase flexibility.

So at this point, the jury is still out regarding the benefits or static stretching - or lack thereof.

An Italian study (no cite, read in Sept Popular Mechanics, page 20) claims the reason for the reduced efficiency was that it "change the force-transmission properties of muscle fibers and alter the brain signals to muscle".

However dynamic stretching is another can of tofurkey.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 22, 2011)

What is "exercise"?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 22, 2011)

A simple warm-up period is far superior to static stretching.
When bodybuilding a few sets of light weights before going heavy had always worked better for me (when I was bodybuilding).
I assume that a easy jog to warm up before running would accomplish the same thing.

Now I'm old and stick with to 12 oz. curls.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2011)

thats why before stretching its always good to take a lap or 2 around a track to get blood going, then stretch, static stretches do reduce efficiency n make u tired n feel worse, dynamic stretches such as soccer ball kicks, arm waves (breast stroke) doin the twist from side to side does help. Always best to sip water starting 2 hrs at the least before a workout, n dont drink so much diet/calorie free soda


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 22, 2011)

I just sort of naturally didn't pay much attention to stretching. I rarely work out but having done it like that before it seemed kinda obvious that this doesn't feel right. What I do think you should do is a light warmup to get the blood flowing, and if you're just getting into workouts for the first time in a long time spend at least a week doing cardio first to increase your blood delivery. One week of that is enough to noticeably increase your performance because blood flow is one of the first things to improve, at least if you're starting from square one.


----------



## Benetanegia (Aug 22, 2011)

Stretching has never been done to improve performance anyway, but to prevent injuries, and it does work well for that purpose. But static stretching is better left for after doing exercise and dynamic stretching is better just before. I always felt this way, but most of my couches always insisted on doing quite a lot of stretching before exercise, both static and dinamic. Ironically, most of the people I've played with never really did static stretching "properly" before the exercise, me included (we did after tho), so it's nice and funny to hear we were basicaly doing the right thing.  Maybe it is because the body fucking knows how to take care of itself? That would be an oustanding lesson given by nature.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 22, 2011)

Another problem when beginning to work out after a long hiatus (say years) is that you may still have reasonable muscle strength but the connective tissue (ligaments) are not used to the stress (especially repetitive stress) and you can overdo it really easy (and quite painfully).

I know I just did that about 6 months ago thinking I was still young, a screwed up my shoulders and elbows for about 2 months. 

Also remember that recovery time increases as you age so give your body the time it needs to adapt to your new "inner Arnold".


----------



## digibucc (Aug 22, 2011)

in my mind you warm up, then exercise, then stretch as you cool down to combat stiff muscles.


----------



## Champ (Aug 23, 2011)

I stretch after muscles get tight, but before hand, I could almost pull something or get tired.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 23, 2011)

When I did Karate and Muay Thai, I needed to warm up then stretch before any training.
If I didn't, the potential to tear muscles would have been greater.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 23, 2011)

The static stretching for martial arts (I took both karate and TKD) is different.
You need a greater range of motion, not just a warm-up.
The constant (and I mean daily if not more) stretching allows your muscles and tendons to get used to the extreme flexation (or articulation) that you are going to perform.
It's the same in gymnastics.


----------



## Drone (Aug 23, 2011)

How about some gaming before exercise?


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 23, 2011)

*Rofl!!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejEzGy-aYPs


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2011)

i stretch to prevent cramps and my back playing up, not to increase performance.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been running 60 -80 miles per week for over 30 years, have run 11 "Ulra's" (100km races), 32 marathons, swim, Gym (poetry!) and I have always "warmed up", again not to aid performance but as injury prevention, it certainly has worked for me and to some degree has probably kept me on the roads today, at 51 I still manage a marathon in just under 3 and a half hours despite 2 lots of cartiledge surgery and apart from the odd ankle sprain and an ankle fracture I have been relatively injury free for all those years..... perhaps I am just lucky!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have been running 60 -80 miles per week for over 30 years, have run 11 "Ulra's" (100km races), 32 marathons, swim, Gym (poetry!) and I have always "warmed up", again not to aid performance but as injury prevention, it certainly has worked for me and to some degree has probably kept me on the roads today, at 51 I still manage a marathon in just under 3 and a half hours despite 2 lots of cartiledge surgery and apart from the odd ankle sprain and an ankle fracture I have been relatively injury free for all those years..... perhaps I am just lucky!



I just know that stretching while still cold does reduce performance but then can lead to injury.

N Sprained ankles suck


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 23, 2011)

I saw a shocking new study proving that up to 90% of people who exercise experience a significant loss of free time, some times as much as 45% of their free time simply vanished forever, NEVER to be recovered! 

Further study proved that amongst other things, they also, on average, completed new games 65% later than their non exercising counterparts, and less than 5% of regular exercisers had ever had a "First" post...

Scary....


----------



## bucketface (Aug 23, 2011)

Stretching b4 exercise does nothing or at best serves as a "warm up" which can help prevent injury or strain. the only reason you stretch is to improve flexibility which can also reduce injury/strain. b4 heavy exercise a "warm up" is the best way to reduce the likelyhood of injury. 
You can run or do any other exercise without injury from a cold start but the risk of strain/injury is greater than from a warm start.
The whole stretch b4 exercise is people confusing a "warm up" with stretching.
personally i do static stretches then a warm up and then i go for my run. if i have any tightness afterwards i use stretches that specifically target the "tight" areas.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 23, 2011)

bucketface said:


> Stretching b4 exercise does nothing or at best serves as a "warm up" which can help prevent injury or strain._
> the only reason you stretch is to improve flexibility which can also reduce injury/strain. b4 heavy exercise a "warm up" is the best way to reduce the likelyhood of injury_
> _ if i have any tightness afterwards i use stretches that specifically target the "tight" areas_.



I wonder why I was thinking about other stuff when I read that! Maybe its because I have a really twisted mind, but still...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 25, 2011)

The point of stretching before running is to reduce the risk of injury.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 26, 2011)

We always do dynamic stretching. Although obviously mostly involving the legs, considering that's what we're using the most in football (not handegg).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 10, 2011)

ya static stretching does cause the muscles to tire out faster n does reduce efficiency, its best to do a light jog of 1-2 Laps, then do dynamic stretching even static streches depending on wut your preference is, then do exercising, then cool down n dynamic n static strech again n eat snack or meal n relax lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2011)

im old school and i always stretch before i run. and when i run its full speed for as long as i can. i remember our PE teacher challenging us to see what happens if we ran without stretching. worst week of my life.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> im old school and i always stretch before i run. and when i run its full speed for as long as i can. i remember our PE teacher challenging us to see what happens if we ran without stretching. worst week of my life.



You are right De.Das, going full tilt with no warmup is just asking for injury or problems.
But the difference here is that dynamic stretching is superior to static stretching when it comes to running efficiency.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 11, 2011)

I once run without stretching first and suffered a cramp in my right leg .( lesson learned


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 12, 2011)

Speaking of stretching, does anyone else here have epicly tight hamstrings? Like sitting with my legs out and making a 90 degree angle has always been my limit for stretching which seems nuts compared to normal toe-touching people. On the other hand I've heard that helps sprinting which would explain why I was as fast as anyone on the football team despite sitting 90% of the time. Which then makes me wonder how much of that is genetic and how much is from sitting. It'd certainly be amusing if the sedentary were gaining a propensity for sprinting, albeit for very short durations.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Speaking of stretching, does anyone else here have epicly tight hamstrings? Like sitting with my legs out and making a 90 degree angle has always been my limit for stretching which seems nuts compared to normal toe-touching people. On the other hand I've heard that helps sprinting which would explain why I was as fast as anyone on the football team despite sitting 90% of the time. Which then makes me wonder how much of that is genetic and how much is from sitting. *It'd certainly be amusing if the sedentary were gaining a propensity for sprinting, albeit for very short durations.*



zombies.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 12, 2011)

I've heard a study recently which covers these two camps (stretch, don't stretch) and makes perfect sense. This is in context of runners btw.

Basically, what they concluded was that changing your stretching habits increases your chance of injury. People who were used to not stretch and were started on a stretching regiment before their runs, as well as people who were used to stretching and were told to stop, both suffered from more injuries than those who kept to their habits.

In their list of arguments was the following:

Someone who doesn't stretch is more likely to do a longer, more intensive warming-up than someone who does.
Doing a more intensive warming-up, followed by stretching, increased the risk of overstretching and damaging muscles.
Doing the less intensive warmup (that the stretchers were used to) without the stretch was just too non-intensive, and increased the chance of injury as well.

So basically for runners, the credo is: if you have a regiment you feel good about, *don't change it due to some article or research.*


----------



## qubit (Sep 12, 2011)

I've heard of this thing called "exercise" but have never been able to find out what it is, regardless of how much googling I do.  

But seriously, I've never found the need to stretch, either. I have to confess that I'm not a physical person though and don't really push myself very hard.


----------

